# [SOLVED] Problems saving httpd.conf



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I am having issues saving an edited copy of my httpd.conf file. I needed to change a couple of things and now it is telling me that I need to:


> Please check whether if this file is opened in another program


I know that I don't have it opened anywhere else. I have stopped Apache and closed the monitor. I have made sure that the process wasn't running, and its not.

This is one my windows 7 box, and the program is Notepad++. I don't know how to fix this. I have tried to run Notepad++ as administrator and that did't do it either. Any help would be great, cause I am at a stand still until I figure this out.

Cheers!


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Problems saving httpd.conf*

You could try saving it to another location... or copy/paste into a different text editor and kill the notepad++ process... save the file to your desktop, delete the old file and move the new one into it's proper place once that is done.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Problems saving httpd.conf*

I seemed to fix the problem by turning off UAC, but I wish that there was another answer. I don't like UAC so it isn't a problem for me, but it could be an issue for others that want or need to keep UAC on.


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Problems saving httpd.conf*

Dude... if it's a problem you can't fix, it's WAY beyond me


----------

